

Georgia cops attack wrong home, shoot man, kill his dog, and wound fellow cop - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/sep/01/georgia-police-shoot-man-kill-dog-wrong-house

======
cryoshon
This event is pretty horrendous, and is just today's haul of an endless
trickle of similar incidents.

I've been posting a lot of these police insanity articles to HN lately in
hopes of stimulating more discussion of what the STEM community can do to
mitigate state violence against people. Personally, I think that we as a
community would do well to organize into a highly visible/vocal political bloc
(which could serve many other purposes as well!) that could be used to buy
political influence or media attention.

